# piraya.piranha



## piranhashing (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

thats one mean looking fish


----------



## piranhashing (Oct 30, 2006)

yes


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

looks big, and mean... but doesnt really look to be in that good of condition it kinda looks like sh*t and all beat up


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

that is so disturbing , but better


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

how much cannibalism goes on per day.... ur top tank is so overcrowded


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

he looks a bit healthier than in the first vid a while back, what are you treating him for/with?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

hope mine never look like that---


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

that piraya looks to be in very bad condition


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

ugly, but probably the second biggest piraya ive seen, after frankenstein


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> ugly, but probably the second biggest piraya ive seen, after frankenstein


that really does deserve the name son of frankenstein


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

That is one ugly fish...


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I wouldnt een get that thing stuffed. id rather just keep the bones.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Seems like the condition has gotten alot better from the last pics posted (if this is the same Piraya)-I'm also curious as to what you have been treating it with-If ne thing.


----------

